# Stus needed!!!



## bengalzoee (Apr 27, 2004)

*I have bengal female (pet), without papers. 
She has heet third time this month but I dont want to spay her yet. I'm looking for a boy (not neceserly a bengal) to breed herin Chicagoland area. Will pay or kitten back.*


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

To breed just to breed is a very bad reason. And to breed mixes intentionally is even worse.


----------



## bengalzoee (Apr 27, 2004)

I wanna do this cuz i don't wanna spay her


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

The reason people don't condone breeding of non purebred cats is because there are too many homeless cats wandering the street and in shelters.

It's irresponsible to have more cats for the sake of having more cats, yanno? Even if you find homes for all of the kittens that usually means the five _other_ kittens won't find a home and will be put to sleep.

It's sad, that's all. In a perfect world you could breed your cat like that and it'd be no problem. I hope you reconsider!


----------



## bengalzoee (Apr 27, 2004)

You're absolutly right and i understand this. So what should I do? I don't want to spay her. And she's heating third time in that month. Any suggestions?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Why don't you want to spay her? Is it a cost issue? Generally cats are healthier and less prone to cancers after being spayed, not to mention you don't have to deal with them in heat. Besides, Tom cats can smell a female in heat from long distances away, it may be only a matter of time before they get to her. (Believe me, I've heard stories on this forum about Tom's breaking into people's houses to mate with females in heat.)

If it is a cost issue, where do you live? Chicagoland area.. is that like Chicago, Illinois? There might be clinics around that do it for free, or at least for a very low price. If we know where exactly you live we can probably find a good clinic for you.


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

How come you don't want to spay her?

Oops...posted same time as Padunk.


----------



## bengalzoee (Apr 27, 2004)

No It's not a money problem  I think that every queen should have (at least once) kittens in her lifetime. After this i'm gonna spay her. 
And Chicagoland - yes it's Chicago Il and suburbs


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Here are a couple of links you may find helpful, the first has an important fact.

_"Female animals should be spayed before their first heat (estrus cycle.) 
They do not need to have a litter before spaying."_
Here is the link to that article.

The other is written by Dr. Jean Hofve, a well respected vet that posts on this site. (feel free to Google her name!)
Here is the link to her article.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Actually that isn't a valid reason. The only reason you should breed a cat(or dog) is to improve their breed. To mix breeds is wrong. Look at all the mixed "Fad" dogs, Labradoodles, ****-a-poos. It's ridiculas! Not only the fact that puppies and kittens will more than likely be PTS within their first few years of their lives. Do you really want to bring kittens in the world just so they can die?


----------



## bengalzoee (Apr 27, 2004)

Aonir said:


> Do you really want to bring kittens in the world just so they can die?


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

I really don't think that everybody is trying to "gang up" on you, even if it seems that way. It is just that several of us are owned by rescued kitties and it pains us to think that there are more kitties needing rescued today than yesterday.

If you choose to carry on, please do not cross-breed. And then do not simply give the kittens away. Sell them. Require people to make an investment in the kitten's life and ~hopefully~ that will make them realize that kittens are not disposable. Make the purchaser agree that if the kitten is more than they can handle, they will return it to you, so that you can see that it is properly cared for and not just abandoned. It's all about responsibility...

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yes, please don't think I was trying to speak to you in a condescending manner. It's just that both of my cats were rescues and I know there are a ton just like them that will never find homes.


----------



## bengalzoee (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok. First of all I would like apologize for my English because I'm not native American.
When I arrived to USA i was looking for kitten in about 15? shelters. I called to them and left the messages. NOBODY return my call. NOBODY.
When I go to Petco they want to charge me 400$ for kitten. In my opinion, cats (and dogs) from shelters and stores (Petco, Petsmart etc.) should be much cheaper, than more people will carry those poors animals. You gave me link to website where i found information about killing cats (5.2 million cats are killed each year in shelters). If the price will be lower a lot of animals will be saved.
And I DON"T wanna do this for money (breed my cat). I've got a lot of friends who wanna buy a pet but they're too expensive.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Go to your local animal shelter, it's very affordable. Sometimes less than 100 dollars, and that includes shots and spaying/neutering.  

My local shelter only charges $10, I'm responsible for getting their shots and spay/neuter on my own... but many are not like that. It's because I live in a small town.

The expensive animals you see at the petstores are purebred animals, which always go for very expensive prices. 

Here's a link to a local shelter.. check out the adoption fees
http://www.animalwelfareleague.com/adoption.cfm


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Unfortunately, many pet stores get their animals from puppy mills and kitty "farms", where the females are bred every time they come in heat, and where they get no attention. The only care the animals get is food enough to grow big enough to sell. A small breeder is THE place to get a purebred animal. The kitten or pup is made part of the family, and gets much love. In addition, the animal is usually less expensive. 

To raise a litter of mixed breeds on purpose is unintended cruelty. I know you mean well, but I'm sure you don't want to become part of the reason so many kittens are killed weekly in the US. Unfortunately, even family members who get free kittens from relatives often consider them disposable. It is a sad, but true fact, as Rob said, that people value what they have to pay for.  

Your English improved immensely from one post to the next. You're a very fast learner. You even know the term "queen," which is used almost exclusively by breeders.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

bengalzoee said:


> I've got a lot of friends who wanna buy a pet but they're too expensive.


PM me and I will give you the address of a purebred cat rescue in Kenosha, WI, just north of Chicago. They have on hand, right now, several very cute kitties. They are all rescues and they are available in the $100-$150 price range. I just checked and they have a flame point Himalayan, two blue point Himmies, a blue cream Persian, three white Persians, one black/white bi-color Persian, one silver Persian and one special needs seal point ragdoll. I wish I could have them all.

They are all spayed/neutered, up-to-date on vaccinations, feline leukemia negative, flea free, dewormed and microchipped. Some have been (sadly) declawed. All they really need is a "forever" home, where they will be loved.

My Angel came from this rescue and I highly recommend them. 

You are a lot closer to Kenosha than I, since I live another 130 miles S.E. of Chicago's south side. Just a hop, skip and a jump for you to drive there.

You see, there are options to breeding. Too much breeding has already been done. And that, my friend, is not a cat problem, that is a people problem.

Keep considering those options, please.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Your cat does not need to have kittens to be happy. She needs a loving, caring, healthy home. Not spaying her endangers her health, and bringing more kittens into the world just deprives those in shelters of a home. Overpopulation is the result of uneducated owners, please don't be one of them.


----------

